# 19 Litre Kegs $35.00



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

Just been to the LHBS and they have 19 litre kegs for $35.00.

The brand name on them was AG on one and Firestone on the other and they have ball locks.

Im still a fair way off getting into kegging but these seem fairly cheap and was wondering if I should grab them as he only has two left from a stock of 15.

Are these brands ok?


----------



## big78sam (13/1/12)

Truman said:


> Just been to the LHBS and they have 19 litre kegs for $35.00.
> 
> The brand name on them was AG on one and Firestone on the other and they have ball locks.
> 
> ...


 I have a firestone keg. I'd grab them.


----------



## Yob (13/1/12)

Truman said:


> Just been to the LHBS and they have 19 litre kegs for $35.00.
> 
> The brand name on them was AG on one and Firestone on the other and they have ball locks.
> 
> ...




which HBS is that?


----------



## Diesel80 (13/1/12)

Damn cheap @ $35.

Pin locks can be had for about $40 each, normally 2 for $100 with disconnects, seal kits etc.
Ball Locks normally way more ~$65-85.

I have firestone, challenger and some other brand one at home. My Firestone is blue, was that one?

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> which HBS is that?


If I tell you you will go and buy them.. :icon_cheers:

Lets just say its about 35 kms South of you....  In a suburb East of Dandy...


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

Diesel80 said:


> Damn cheap @ $35.
> 
> Pin locks can be had for about $40 each, normally 2 for $100 with disconnects, seal kits etc.
> Ball Locks normally way more ~$65-85.
> ...


No not blue just faded dirty aluminium.


----------



## Yob (13/1/12)

Truman said:


> If I tell you you will go and buy them.. :icon_cheers:
> 
> Lets just say its about 35 kms South of you....  In a suburb East of Dandy...




damn right... Im on the phone now :lol:


----------



## DU99 (13/1/12)

Did you get them..yob


----------



## Yob (13/1/12)

naa was yankin his chain... It kinda falls into the dirty tricks book for me, happy to chase them if he gives me a nod though


----------



## benno1973 (13/1/12)

Buy them. Firestone make excellent kegs.


----------



## brettprevans (13/1/12)

East of dandy can only be 2 places.... I could use kegs... Lol

Grab em truman before someone else does. Ring the store ask them to put aside.for u. Ask em if they r geltting anymore in and u might be able to get some more. u could tell them there is a market waiting for.


----------



## DU99 (13/1/12)

Yob..no good for me i have pinlock's


----------



## fcmcg (13/1/12)

DU99 said:


> Yob..no good for me i have pinlock's


well you should be a gentleman and let Truman get them , regardless if they are no good for you !


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

Its alright if you want them give him a call. Im really not ready yet and have more important purchases that need to be made.

Just curious if it was a good buy or not as he may get some more in later when I am ready.

Click here


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

But if you do buy them, when you pick them up you must call into my work at Hallam and drop me off a couple of HB's as a spotters fee.... :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (13/1/12)

Truman said:


> Its alright if you want them give him a call. Im really not ready yet and have more important purchases that need to be made.
> 
> Just curious if it was a good buy or not as he may get some more in later when I am ready.
> 
> Click here


Rubbish two for one is too good to pasa up. Grab them ir ull regret it later


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Rubbish two for one is too good to pasa up. Grab them ir ull regret it later



Its not 2 for 1 they are $35 each. SWMBO would probably go ballistic if I spent $70 on more brewing gear as Ive been spending a bit lately and were supposed to be saving for a trip to Cains in May. 

Lately shes been on the "You spend a lot of money on a hobby that encourages you to drink more beer which isnt good for you" bandwagon...Sheesh... :angry:


----------



## iralosavic (13/1/12)

Truman said:


> Its not 2 for 1 they are $35 each. SWMBO would probably go ballistic if I spent $70 on more brewing gear as Ive been spending a bit lately and were supposed to be saving for a trip to Cains in May.
> 
> Lately shes been on the "You spend a lot of money on a hobby that encourages you to drink more beer which isnt good for you" bandwagon...Sheesh... :angry:



How about replying with "I work long hours in a less than enjoyable vocation to provide a comfortable living for my family and in the very least this should entitle me to the enjoyment of a weekly six pack and occasional session with friends. Home brewing is an investment that will reduce the cost of my inevitable consumption of beer by 5 times."

You cover moral and economical reasoning. Works for me.  

And yeah, I'd grab the kegs now at that price if you can get it past the wife without her busting your balls over it. Trust me, I know that it's sometimes not worth the emotional energy. 

Edit: Also, my grandpa (who my wife really likes) attributes his youthful character to a daily beer or two, despite being 90 already! This seems to help too! Everyone knows an old fella doing well for themselves who drinks ber.


----------



## brettprevans (13/1/12)

Truman said:


> Its not 2 for 1 they are $35 each. SWMBO would probably go ballistic if I spent $70 on more brewing gear as Ive been spending a bit lately and were supposed to be saving for a trip to Cains in May.
> 
> Lately shes been on the "You spend a lot of money on a hobby that encourages you to drink more beer which isnt good for you" bandwagon...Sheesh... :angry:


I meant that u pay $60 odd for 1 ball lock keg so its basicly 2 for 1. Just use any excuse. thats how I went from 2 to 4 to 12.


----------



## MadMax (13/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Just use any excuse. thats how I went from 2 to 4 to 12.



It's amazing how quickly those kegs breed once you get some.


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

iralosavic said:


> How about replying with "I work long hours in a less than enjoyable vocation to provide a comfortable living for my family and in the very least this should entitle me to the enjoyment of a weekly six pack and occasional session with friends. Home brewing is an investment that will reduce the cost of my inevitable consumption of beer by 5 times."
> 
> You cover moral and economical reasoning. Works for me.
> 
> ...



Yeh Ive tried that one already..I only drink 2 a day and some nights only one, but she thinks thats too much. I did three batches just before xmas and she thinks that should last for the first 3 months of this year.
Problem is when I dont have HB I go and buy two stubbies of a craft beer (usually Red Hill Scotch Ale) at $5.00 a pop so thats around $70 a week.

Mind you shes an online shop-a-holic.

Cheap crap from Deals Direct rocks up in the post almost daily and half of it is shit that doesnt last a month or more. But she agreed to cut that down if I do the same with HB so I have to stick to our agreement


----------



## stux (13/1/12)

I wonder if they're converted pin-locks.

pin-lock kegs are normally wider and shorter than the normal ball-lock ones. Are they circa 64cm tall and about 20.5cm wide? or are they wider and shorter?

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=37909

pepsi : 640x210 (without disconnects).
coke: 560 x 230


pinlocks on left, ball-locks on right


----------



## pyrosx (13/1/12)

Cairns sucks. 

Buy the kegs: they're stupid cheap, and you'll regret it when you eventually do buy kegs if you miss out

Okay, "Cairns sucks" is mean, i'll take it back. Is there any good beer in Cairns?


----------



## Diesel80 (13/1/12)

Truman,

Kegging will free you up to spend more quality time with the Mrs.
Way quicker than bottling. Way neater than bottling.

There is an angle for you. 

Just do it man. Once the SWMBO sh!storm has blown over then both of you will see it was the right decision.

Cheers,
D80

Edit: just read your post above.
Give up the red hill for 2 weeks and you are in the clear.


----------



## kenlock (13/1/12)

pyrosx said:


> Cairns sucks.
> 
> Buy the kegs: they're stupid cheap, and you'll regret it when you eventually do buy kegs if you miss out
> 
> Okay, "Cairns sucks" is mean, i'll take it back. Is there any good beer in Cairns?



Yes good beer to be had at Blue Sky Brewery in Cairns.

+1 of stupid cheap.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

Diesel80 said:


> Give up the red hill for 2 weeks and you are in the clear.




I cant man..Im hooked...  

Im happy to let them go to someone like Yob who will see that they are filled and working in all their glory than sit in my garage for a year or two. Ive got no room to store a keg fridge yet unless I get rid of my fermenting fridge so Im a long way off kegging right now.


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

kenlock said:


> Yes good beer to be had at Blue Sky Brewery in Cairns.
> 
> +1 of stupid cheap.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


Blue sky brewery has closed down temporarily. My dad lives in Cairns and he said it was something about a disagrement with the landlord.

Maybe a local could fill us in on the details.


----------



## Diesel80 (13/1/12)

Truman said:


> I cant man..Im hooked...
> 
> Im happy to let them go to someone like Yob who will see that they are filled and working in all their glory than sit in my garage for a year or two. Ive got no room to store a keg fridge yet unless I get rid of my fermenting fridge so Im a long way off kegging right now.



Well no fridge would make it hard going.
Could always put the keg in the fermenting fridge during cold conditioning phase 

Where there is a will there is a way!

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Amber Fluid (13/1/12)

It is easier to seek forgiveness than permission. Just buy them and tell her after.

Making up will be all the better afterward too


----------



## MarkBastard (13/1/12)

So you make a thread and everyone says yeah buy them, great deal, and then you say nah sorry can't buy them the wife doesn't want me to?

Not trying to argue with you or whatever, I'm sure you're a nice guy and all that, but I'm genuinely curious do you literally get a rush from making a new thread or something? Just bored? That's fine I'm just curious because I don't understand it.


----------



## Yob (13/1/12)

they aint pressure tested... WTF does that mean? The seals could/probably are shot?

I know shite all about kegs... :blink: 

ed: My wife will give me a look but never says boo to anything I need :wub:


----------



## Wolfy (13/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> they aint pressure tested... WTF does that mean? The seals could/probably are shot?


Seals are cheap, I'd be more worried about something mechanically being wrong with them, but if they look OK, then they probably are OK (just need new seals).
You know they're only about 5 mins up the road from me.


----------



## pk.sax (13/1/12)

Bwahahahhahaha

I sorely needed this laugh


----------



## alcoadam (13/1/12)

Surprised to hear Blue Sky Brewery has shut. I remember the owner (a few years back) telling me there wasn't much money in it....though he didn't look short of a buck! Not a bad drop in there....won some awards I think.



And Truman, I told "the little lady" my drinking only got serious when I met her.....she encourages me to drink since then.


----------



## Truman42 (13/1/12)

Mark^Bastard said:


> So you make a thread and everyone says yeah buy them, great deal, and then you say nah sorry can't buy them the wife doesn't want me to?
> 
> Not trying to argue with you or whatever, I'm sure you're a nice guy and all that, but I'm genuinely curious do you literally get a rush from making a new thread or something? Just bored? That's fine I'm just curious because I don't understand it.


Because originally I was going to buy them. But then I summed it all up and considered my options and decided that with all the other gear I would need to get into kegging the cost would blow out and I'm just not ready for it right now. 
Also as a few people such as Yob seemed keen to get these and will probably make more immediate use out of them I would rather see them go to a fellow ahb member than maybe sit in my shed for a year or more. 
Because yes I am a nice guy and what goes around comes around. 
There will be others when I am ready to get into kegging. 

I promised the missus to kerb my brewery spending and got caught up in the moment upon seeing a bargain.


----------



## dkaos (13/1/12)

This thread delivers. Good work on giving people in Melbs a chance to get some cheap kegs mate.


----------



## Yob (13/1/12)

they have found a home  

good work trumaniac

:lol:


----------



## husky (13/1/12)

Anyone actually picked some up? Might go for a drive tomorrow. Are they definatly standard ball lock ie. Pepsi 210mm diameter?


----------



## Yob (14/1/12)

seal kits at keg king are cheap as chips

:icon_chickcheers: turuman... you will have to attend the july swap to collect that beer  

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (14/1/12)

mutha of all fuckers!! 

Im sure I will get it rectified, the guy has charged me twice... $140 for the kegs aint such a good deal :unsure: 

I'll be all over the guy come monday


----------



## Truman42 (15/1/12)

How did he manage that one? Bill your card for double the amount? Im sure he will fix it for you on Monday.

Yes will collect those beers from you at the July xmas case swap. Pity I wasnt working yesterday.. :icon_cheers: 

So you were happy with them? 

If he gets anymore I will let you guys know as I call in their from time to time.


----------



## Yob (15/1/12)

some bollox about a new card machine, said he accidently 'declined' the first swipe <_< 

Happy enough with the kegs yeah... dropped into Keg King and got some seal kits for them too, just in case, 

Im not yet ready to fill them but it's a good thing to have them there for whenm I do  

Cheers Truman, good spotting.


----------



## Truman42 (15/1/12)

Hes Mr personality isnt he?? I only really go there for emergency supplies as hes just around the corner from work. Otherwise I head to G&G on a Saturday morning. Its worth the drive from Frankytown.

(Except last Saturday they only had 2 lanes open on the Westgate both ways for road works and it took 40 mins to get from the tunnel to G&G.. :angry:


----------



## Wolfy (15/1/12)

Truman said:


> Hes Mr personality isnt he?? I only really go there for emergency supplies as hes just around the corner from work.


Been there once or twice and quickly learned to avoid the place, even if it's technically my LHBS.

(KegKing is is closer than G&G too).


----------



## Truman42 (15/1/12)

Yeh mate only found out about keg king thanks to you. Will be checking them out.


----------



## Yob (17/1/12)

After _*some*_ denial, and additional bollox about his 'new machine' and bank he has agreed to refund the 'extra' swipe...

will be watching the bank account

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Amber Fluid (17/1/12)

lmao... he has agreed to refund the addional swipe???.... what a wanker. More to the point he has no choice but to refund the 1/2 the taken amount. He only had authority to take $70 and if he doesn't refund it then take it up with "Visa" assuming you used Visa. They will cover you for fraud etc and will rip the money out of his lard ass.


----------



## Truman42 (17/1/12)

iamozziyob said:


> After _*some*_ denial, and additional bollox about his 'new machine' and bank he has agreed to refund the 'extra' swipe...
> 
> will be watching the bank account
> 
> :icon_cheers:



I can arrange to send some of "The boys" down there to "extract" the money if you like...  

What a dick, why would he attempt to deny overcharging you when his till would be out and he would know it.


----------



## Yob (17/1/12)

the first thing he said was that his till ballenced and blah.. blah.. blah...

I call a big fat bullshit and he is to be watched... its just lucky that I keep a close watch on my accounts these days after getting fleeced by some online gambling thing last year...

anywhoo, all well that ends well.

I probably wont visit there again though unless for a cash transaction. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## stux (17/1/12)

It can be less paper work to get the merchant to refund than to go through the refund process with the card issuer

Best to watch the guy with your card... you should have to view the credited amount before authorizing...

and if he swipes more than once always keep the customer copy of the receipt. It should be either a declined or error receipt etc.

Mind you, if someone charged me twice x 70$ in quick succession my bank would be calling me up to ask if I should let the second transaction through (happened before)


----------



## brettprevans (17/1/12)

Stux said:


> Mind you, if someone charged me twice x 70$ in quick succession my bank would be calling me up to ask if I should let the second transaction through (happened before)


yup agreed.

hell i signed up to 3 seperate services with telstra on the same day the other week and it apparently rang alarm bells with telstra's fraud group and they were ringing me up wanting to confirm who I was and that it was really me signing up to services, and Im giving them money!

what a douche this bloke must be.


oh well, alls well that ends well ian. enjoy those cheap kegs


----------



## dicko (17/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> yup agreed.
> 
> hell i signed up to 3 seperate services with telstra on the same day the other week and it apparently rang alarm bells with telstra's fraud group and they were ringing me up wanting to confirm who I was and that it was really me signing up to services, and Im giving them money!
> 
> ...



Yes, You do need to watch what is happening

My wife used her card 3 times in the one shop in the same day and the bank rang her to confirm if it was in fact, her using the card.

:icon_offtopic: 
A few years ago I had to go to a funeral in Sydney and on the way I bought fuel at a servo in Yass.
It was a gentleman of eastern origin that served me at the cashiers and I noticed that he swiped two manual dockets with my card.
He placed on of the dockets in his signed tray and offered the other one for me to sign.
It was luck that I saw him do it and I questioned him about the second docket before I signed the one offered.
He said 
"solly I make mistake!"

I said "intercourse me, give me that other docket immediately"

He passed it over without a word and I made him write cancelled on it and I kept it for my record.

I then offered him a valuable suggestion that if there was any discrepency with my Visa account I would return to see him and after my visit he may find himself breathing out of his lower orrifice.

I was pleased when all ended well for me but as far as the ongoing health of the oriental gentleman was concerned I feel that it would only be a matter of time before he shafted some truckie who was down to his last dollar, and then, he would find himself a little worse for wear.

Cheers


----------



## Truman42 (17/1/12)

Majestic cellars double charged me once for a six pack. When I went in there next time they said they had been waiting for me to show up and offered me the money which I used as credit. So some are honest as I would have had no idea. 

Ive heard story's about the said LBS so it doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Wolfy (18/1/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> hell i signed up to 3 seperate services with telstra on the same day the other week and it apparently rang alarm bells with telstra's fraud group and they were ringing me up wanting to confirm who I was and that it was really me signing up to services, and Im giving them money!


I had the opposite experience with Telstra-fraud people, somebody was using our bank account to pay for their Telstra mobile bill _(it seems that if you give someone your name/BSB/Account Number - like we do here for Bulk Buys - that is all they need to buy and pay online with Telstra)_ however, Telstra would simply not give me any details about the account because it was not in my name, even though it had been paid for with our account. It took a trip to the bank (who then called Telstra) to get them to stop and reverse the payments.


----------



## Amber Fluid (18/1/12)

Gee that's a bit rough!... was there any compensation rewarded condsidering you had to do the 'leg work' to stop the transactions?

I reckon I would have been fuming!... I am now and I only just read it. I hate Telstra with a passion :angry: and it shits me to tears these big companies can virtually get away with murder.


----------

